# Duda en proteus, (pregunta sencilla)



## Not (Ene 17, 2011)

Buenas tardes a tod@s, estoy ahora mismo utilizando proteus, y como no, tengo un problema.

Estoy haciendo varios circuito con biestables concretamente el 7474 (no es relevante).

Bueno si conoceis este componente, consta de una entrada (interruptor) y otra, CLK (señal de reloj) 

Entonces me pregunto.... Hay algun componente (en proteus isis) que simule esta señal??

La señal debe ser periodica y constante, si alguien lo conoce y me puede ayudar se lo agradezco mucho, gracias de antemano.

PD: Puedo hacerlo con un interruptor y yo simular dicha señal, pero eso no me vale.


Saludos a todoss


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 17, 2011)

Efectivamente, en la barra de la izquiera hay una opción para inyectar diferentes tipos de señales a tus circuitos, tiene el ícono de una señal alterna, haz click allí y selecciona "DCLOCK", despúes haz click en la parte del circuito donde quieras ponerla. Para ajustar sus parámetros haz doble click sobre el símbolo en el diagrama

Saludos


----------



## Not (Ene 17, 2011)

Daniel Meza eres un maquina, caso resuelto. (en 3 min)

Muchas gracias, este foro es la ostia........ gracias a gente como vosotros, este es el modelo de foro ideal!!

Saludos


----------



## Rodo2012 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Existe también otra opción (por si lo necesitas en otra).

Haces click en la "P" de la izquierda como cuando buscas los componentes, te aparece la ventana "Pick Devices", ahí escribes "clock", y te sale una fuente de señal de onda cuadrada. El componente se llama "CLOCK ACTIVE". Al hacer doble click sobre el componente se puede configurar la frecuencia con la que quieres que trabaje el reloj.

Chau.


----------



## Not (Ene 18, 2011)

Gracias Rodo pero con lo que me dijo Daniel, me ha servido.
Pero de todas formas lo tendre en cuenta.
gracias.
Un saludo


----------

